# Super-DMZ log by BiZ iNDU$TRiES



## thebiz909 (May 8, 2012)

ON
Super-Dmz (2 caps w/breakfast + 2 caps w/dinner)
Cycle Assist (4 caps w/breakfast + 4 caps w/dinner)
Mutli-v (1 pill w/breakfast)
CLA (6000MG) (2 caps 3x a day w/meals)

PCT
Clomid (100/50/50/50)
Cycle Assist
Multi-v
DAA
CLA
Lean Xtreme
ZMA

Stats:  29yrs, 175lbs, 20% bf +/-

day 1 (5/7/12)

*0715* took 1 cap Super-DMZ w/Cycle Assist (w/breakfast)
about an hour later i had a boner, continued to get boners all day.  workout was ok (chest back supersets), nothing special.  
*1900* took 1 cap Super-DMZ w/Cycle Assist (w/dinner).  slept great, woke up feeling great.  

day 2 (5/8/12)

*0730* took 2 caps Super-DMZ w/Cycle Assist (w/breakfast)...


blah blah blah.  before/after pix + measurements nxt week w/ strength gains.  
or if something drastic happens inbetween i will update.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 8, 2012)

oops forgot  to add E-control to PCT.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 15, 2012)

DAY 9 (5/15)

nothing really to report.  up 10lbs in weight.  arms/stomach/thigh measurements have all gone up nominally.  strength increase not really a factor.  i'm hoping by the end of week 2/beginning of week 3, things start to pick up, as i've read that is when effects peak.  fingers crossed...

btw, no side-effects to report.  i've read of headaches, joint pain, etc.  so bascially it hasn't done anything...yet.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 16, 2012)

day 10 (5/16)
pain when bending knee (R) during squat after 2 sets \. it was weird cos my L knee is usually the bum one.

LETS GO RANGERS!


----------



## thebiz909 (May 18, 2012)

day 11 (5/17)
so i've been taking 4 instead of 2 pills a day for a week accidenly.  so i've only got enough for 2 more weeks @ 2 pills a day.  so it'll be 3 week cycle instead of 4. should i recalculate and make it last the full 4 weeks?  

oh workout was good, (bi/tri) best workout sesh so far, really good pump.  strenghth up.

day 12 (5/18)
sore. shoulder workout was weak.


----------



## dsc123 (May 18, 2012)

4 pills a day, Thats a lot of superdrol, any sides? It's your call you either finish after 3 weeks at 2 pills a day or run the 4 weeks at 1 pill...why not pick up another bottle? Or is it the old formula?


----------



## thebiz909 (May 18, 2012)

yeh no sides.  srsly...its weird right?  it is the og formula...so yeh...


----------



## packers6211 (May 18, 2012)

Nice detail log and wow that is a lot of sd!!!


----------



## thebiz909 (May 22, 2012)

day 15 (5/22/12)
strength is up.  was able to do more reps on bench.  but was unable to fin wo.  was really winded.  iono what the deal was, i was jus spent.  and this is after 3 days of rest.  wtf.  weight is at 189lbs.  +15lbs from start.  

since i fuct up w/the dosing.  i'm taking 2 pills 4 days a week on wo days.  and 1 pill 3 days a week on rest days.


----------



## dsc123 (May 22, 2012)

I might be wrong here, somebody more educated might need to confirm this, but half life of super Dmz is 12 hours...so surely you are not going to want to have days without taking any capsules!?


----------



## thebiz909 (May 23, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> I might be wrong here, somebody more educated might need to confirm this, but half life of super Dmz is 12 hours...so surely you are not going to want to have days without taking any capsules!?



i willl be taking caps everyday. 2 on wo days. and 1 on rest days. so 2/2/2/2/1/1/1​


----------



## dsc123 (May 23, 2012)

My mistake, read it wrong sorry bro


----------



## thebiz909 (May 23, 2012)

day 16 (5/23)
strength up for shore. leg day. but knee still preventing me from fin wo during squats and lunges. regardless, had a good wo. felt kinda "on" i guess. waaay better than yesterday. yesterday was shit. 

some updated stats: 
arms: +1" 
waist: +1.5" (yikes) 
thighs: +3"

c ya nxt week.  LETS GO RANGERS!


----------



## packers6211 (May 23, 2012)

Bro killing it! Oh yeah and if you get the chance check out finaflex Creatrona off Orbit. I am logging this stuff and loving it. It's just a creatine but I've noticed a big time recovery with it.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 24, 2012)

man i would have thought i'd be making bigger gains.  i mean my weight is up big time +15lbs, but i was hoping that i'd have better numbers w/body measurements.  i was kinda xpecting my bf % to go down w/the increase in test.  i have been fuckin up w/my diet recently, but still.  i was xpecting more.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 25, 2012)

day 18 (5/25)

bf% = 17.5% (-2.5%)


----------

